# Camping Cheque sites - Calpe to France



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi - we have 10 camping cheques to use on our way home from Calpe to UK. Going up past Valancia - Barcelona to France via Carcasson : dates 11th May to 20th. Anyone know of goods sites to stop for 2/3/4 nights. Fancying Vilanova Park for 3 nights. Have brought book but forgot map.

Also would consider any decent sites in France - need to use cheques as near sell by date - again!

Chris


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, what is a camping cheque?


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Camping Cheques*

http://www.campingcheque.co.uk/

In answer to your question "What is a Camping Cheque"

We buy ours from the Camping Club when we book the ferry it gives you cheaper prices for your ferry crossing ITX rates as they call them.

We have found them very usefull when we are in the Alps ski-ing.

Sorry can,t help with reccomending sites for your return journey, but there is a map on theit website.


----------

